# Can you recommend a good catfish forum?



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

planetcatfish...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I personnaly know barbie on planetcatfish, great person, great site


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

planetcatfish.com is an excellent site.


----------

